
Dell XPS 13 with Skylake (Non-Developer) - nnutter
http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9350-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
======
nnutter
Anyone know what the odds of running Linux on these would be? Were there any
hardware differences between the Developer Edition and the Windows Edition in
the previous generation?

~~~
smt88
Odds are good. There were no hardware differences in the last generation.

If you're serious about this laptop, buy it with a good return policy, and try
Linux with a bootable USB.

Personally, I just bought the highest-end version of the last generation of
this laptop for $1,000 refurbished (with 1-year Dell in-home warranty), and I
feel like I made the right choice. Saving $1,000 is worth it for having a
processor that's almost as good.

I also stopped using Linux on my laptops for the first time since 2010 and
don't know how I'll ever go back. It's nice to have an OS that "just works"
and doesn't make me cringe when I do system upgrades (i.e. kernel upgrades on
Linux).

------
nnutter
I must be out of the loop but I thought Apple said they couldn't update the
CPUs in the 21.5" iMac because Skylake with integrated graphics wasn't out
yet.

